# Red eye sunglow



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

What are the genetics of a red eye sunglow.
I bought this beautiful gecko at donny and was wondering what her make is.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wingsy said:


> What are the genetics of a red eye sunglow.
> I bought this beautiful gecko at donny and was wondering what her make is.
> image
> image


(Dark)Talbino eclipse hypo: victory:.

I'd use the term Hybino rather than sunglow as you can see it has body spots.

I'd use the term Ruby eyed hybino rather than Red eyed hybino.As Red eyed is use for Balbino enigmas which this leo is not.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

The owner says that the mother was a sunglow and the father was a Raptor,does that sound about right?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

wingsy said:


> The owner says that the mother was a sunglow and the father was a Raptor,does that sound about right?


Yup, the sunglow must have been het eclipse.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

She's a cracking looking leo never the less.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Are the rest correct to what they were bought as then.
1st was a male Enigma het raptor








2nd was a female red stripe cross het tremper








3rd was a creamsicle female








Just wndered if i was sold these correctly and what there genetic make ups would be.excuse the stupidness but i am only just learning about genetics.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not 100% on this but i'd say those 3 have been sold correctly


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hypo enigma tangerine HET Talbino,Eclipse.









Hypo tangerine HET Talbino.









Super hypo snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow.You could say creamsicle but for most people it's not tangerine enough.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Does the 
Talbino hypo enigma tangerine het Talbino Eclipse basically mean 
enigma het raptor 
or am i way off.LOL


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wingsy said:


> Does the
> Hypo enigma tangerine het Talbino Eclipse basically mean
> enigma het raptor
> or am i way off.LOL


Sorry for some reason i put Talbino enigma:blush:.And he's not a visual Talbino.

Hypo enigma tangerine HET Talbino,Eclipse.

He's plus hypo also that's a added plus.

But yes it basically means Hypo enigma HET RAPTOR.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

So if i put him with my Talbino Patternless Reverse stripe ht Talbino Eclipse i should get some good results including possible BBE,NOVA's and Raptors i think.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wingsy said:


> So if i put him with my Talbino Patternless Reverse stripe ht Talbino Eclipse i should get some good results including possible BBE,NOVA's and Raptors i think.


[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma tangerine HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino patternless striped HET Eclipse = .

Normal HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Talbino normal Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse hypo striped.
Reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
Talbino reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
Eclipse patternless striped HET Talbino.
Talbino patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.[RAPTOR].
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo.
[1C]Hypo aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo aberrant.
[1C]Hypo striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo striped.
[1C]Hypo reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo reverse striped.
[1C]Hypo patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo patternless striped.[Hypo RAPTOR].
[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Enigma patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless striped.[NOVA].
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma aberrant.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma reverse striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped.[Hypo NOVA].

[2CH,1CE]Hypo enigma tangerine HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino patternless striped HET Eclipse = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo.
[1C]Hypo aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo aberrant.
[1C]Hypo striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo striped.
[1C]Hypo reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo reverse striped.
[1C]Hypo patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse hypo patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino hypo patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse hypo patternless striped.[Hypo RAPTOR].
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma aberrant.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma reverse striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped.[Hypo NOVA].

[1CH,2CE]Hypo enigma tangerine HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino patternless striped HET Eclipse = .

[1C]Enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Enigma patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino enigma patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless striped.[NOVA].
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma aberrant.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma reverse striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped.[Hypo NOVA].

[2CH,2CE]Hypo enigma tangerine HET Talbino,Eclipse X Talbino patternless striped HET Eclipse = .

[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma aberrant Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma aberrant.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma reverse striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma reverse sreiped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma reverse striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma reverse striped.
[1CH,1CE]Hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino/Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped HET Talbino.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino hypo enigma patternless striped Poss-HET Eclipse.
[1CH,1CE]Talbino eclipse hypo enigma patternless striped.[Hypo NOVA].


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Red striped cross is not the morth of this leo.Saying red striped cross is just it's ancestory.Visually it's a Hypo tangerine.

It would be better to word it like. 

Hypo tangerine HET Talbino.[Red striped outcross].


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats really just blown my ears off and pushed the brains out of my head.
Are those geckos any good then gazz.
You are a world of knowledge,I just have to learn how to read it properly now.
Cheers anyway,At least i now know there are possiabilties with these two geckos.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

wingsy said:


> Are those geckos any good then gazz.


Well it's nothing to turn your nose up at:2thumb::no1:.


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like i've done something wright for once then.LOL


----------

